# Surfprep foam sanding pad on a Festool



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Has anyone used a Surfprep triangle foam sanding pad on a Festool DTS400 or likewise a rectangle pad on a RTS400?
Does it stick to the Festool backing and the holes line up relatively close?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

If your talking about the soft backing pad?, it should just stick on with Velcro. Whether the holes line up is to be debated.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Knobbe said:


> Has anyone used a Surfprep triangle foam sanding pad on a Festool DTS400 or likewise a rectangle pad on a RTS400?
> Does it stick to the Festool backing and the holes line up relatively close?


Why would you want to?

Festool Paper size:
RTS - 80x133mm
DTS - 100x150mm

Surprep:
Rectangle - 80x133
Delta Shape - 80x133

FWIW - RTS look like the same size. Delta is a different size.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

If I'm thinking about the same thing, it's an "under pad" that attaches to the "main pad" so to speak and it was around $15-$20...yes?

If so, i had a no problem experience and it helped a lot...like I would always have them from now on. The project revolved around hours of sanding. I started the project without that pad and after maybe an hour or two, the sandpaper would start moving/sliding while sanding and sometimes flew off.

After getting the pad, the paper remained stationery.

That project was an exterior, meaning line-up of the holes wasn't as important though I haven't removed them and haven't noticed any "less than" experience with interior sanding (people's homes/non-shop).

Sanders I bought pads for: RTS400 and ETS 125


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

thepm4 said:


> If I'm thinking about the same thing, it's an "under pad" that attaches to the "main pad" so to speak and it was around $15-$20...yes?
> 
> If so, i had a no problem experience and it helped a lot...like I would always have them from now on. The project revolved around hours of sanding. I started the project without that pad and after maybe an hour or two, the sandpaper would start moving/sliding while sanding and sometimes flew off.
> 
> ...


yes, it would attach to the main pad. Were you using the surfprep rectangle pads or something similar. I have a lot of interior sanding to do on a project next week and this could be helpful. Even though you were sanding outside did the holes line up somewhat close?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Surfprep pads have sandpaper already on them. Not the same way Festool does it. I have used the rectangular ones and they work fine on my Festool. But, pay attention to the grit suggestions on Surfprep’s site. Grits ratings must be a on different scape compared to Festool.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Knobbe said:


> yes, it would attach to the main pad. Were you using the surfprep rectangle pads or something similar. I have a lot of interior sanding to do on a project next week and this could be helpful. Even though you were sanding outside did the holes line up somewhat close?


I know see you're talking about using a separate company's product on your Festool sander(s) as DeanV stated. I haven't used SurfPrep. 
I'm interested in what you find out and hope you post about it. Good luck.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

DeanV said:


> The Surfprep pads have sandpaper already on them. Not the same way Festool does it. I have used the rectangular ones and they work fine on my Festool. But, pay attention to the grit suggestions on Surfprep’s site.
> *Grits ratings must be a on different scape compared to Festool.*


Cami (USA) - FEPA (Europe)


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

thepm4 said:


> I know see you're talking about using a separate company's product on your Festool sander(s) as DeanV stated. I haven't used SurfPrep.
> I'm interested in what you find out and hope you post about it. Good luck.


I made a template of the Surfprep triangle pad and held it up to my Festool Delta pad. It is .150 (5/32) smaller in both directions. I ordered a small pkg today and we'll see how it works. I'll report back once I have results.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They are just rated as medium, fine, and very fine for the pads on the website. I will need to see if the packages have specific grits on it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a couple of the packages of sanding pads. I would say the 150/very fine feels like it is between 240 and 320 Festool paper. And the 60 grit/ medium feels like between about 120.


----------



## Carolina Pro Painters (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes. I do a lot of Cabinet Refinishing. Kind of a sandpaper geek too, lol. The Surfprep 3 x 5 pads work perfectly on the RTS400, that's what I use, among other methods. Their 5mm pads are better for flats, their 50mm sponge pads better and most for contoured surfaces such as Cabinets, maybe moldings. Also, for final high grit light sanding (320-400), the soft 50mm pads are gentle and work well. www.Painterssolutions.com now has them in stock, great place to order them among other supplies. Also, an absolute game changer for me has been using the 3M Cubitron 6" "Extract" Net Discs on the Festool RTS400. They just fit perfectly, the overlapping edges of the disc on the front and sides come in really useful for tight corner sanding, AND, they last longer then any other pad and longer then both the festool granat or rubin and the Mirka Net papers, and the dust suction when attached to a shop vac or better, a festool, is unmatched, 97% dust free, so strong, (with a festool CT22), I can almost pick up a small cabinet door with the sander just with the suction. Sandpaper showdowns: 



 (Didn't have the 3M Extract, it's better then the cubitron) & 



 Note: The 3M Extract 5" Discs are fantastic on 5" disc hand held sanding pads. The Extract is a bit harder to find online then most papers, surprising, Amazon has a decent selection sometimes, including the assorted 12 packs. Also Search Results Cheers!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Surfprep does now sell the delta pad that is made to fit a festool delta. Its all hook and loop.


https://surfprepsanding.com/product/triangle-sander-surfprep-foam-pads/


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Surfprep does now sell the delta pad that is made to fit a festool delta. Its all hook and loop.
> 
> 
> https://surfprepsanding.com/product/triangle-sander-surfprep-foam-pads/


Received my order today and as you and others mentioned the Surfprep Delta pad fits perfect on my dts 400


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Carolina Pro Painters said:


> Yes. I do a lot of Cabinet Refinishing. Kind of a sandpaper geek too, lol. The Surfprep 3 x 5 pads work perfectly on the RTS400, that's what I use, among other methods. Their 5mm pads are better for flats, their 50mm sponge pads better and most for contoured surfaces such as Cabinets, maybe moldings. Also, for final high grit light sanding (320-400), the soft 50mm pads are gentle and work well. www.Painterssolutions.com now has them in stock, great place to order them among other supplies. Also, an absolute game changer for me has been using the 3M Cubitron 6" "Extract" Net Discs on the Festool RTS400. They just fit perfectly, the overlapping edges of the disc on the front and sides come in really useful for tight corner sanding, AND, they last longer then any other pad and longer then both the festool granat or rubin and the Mirka Net papers, and the dust suction when attached to a shop vac or better, a festool, is unmatched, 97% dust free, so strong, (with a festool CT22), I can almost pick up a small cabinet door with the sander just with the suction. Sandpaper showdowns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this info. Very informative.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What am I missing here? Why not just order the appropriate festool paper. It's relatively affordable in my experience.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What am I missing here? Why not just order the appropriate festool paper. It's relatively affordable in my experience.


Festool does not offer foam sanding pads for scuff sanding profiles for RTS/DTS 400. I ordered the Surfprep pads and they do the trick


----------

